# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I8160 DLL [ Repair Dead Boot ] with USB Support and much more .

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [18 FEB 2013]  Description :   *Samsung GT-I8160 [ DLL Released ]*  Release Notes:   *Samsung_GT-I8160.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files:  Samsung_GT-I8160.dll   [ Uploaded ] Samsung GT-I8160 Dump [ #512 MB ][ Uploaded ] ST Ericsson U8500 Repair Guide.pdf  for Universal Programmer [ Uploaded ] Samsung SHW-M110S RAW [ FULL Dump ] [ Uploaded ]  Repairing Samsung GT-I8160 with Easy Mode DLL  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File " Samsung_GT-I8160.dll "Place in phones folderConnect Battery and USB Cable and Install Drivers for ST Ericsson U8500Start الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## vampo

ma fhmit

----------

